# Two Million More



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/news/2279953-155/utah-lawmakers-set-to-give-sage

Any coincidence the $FW statement on TPL came when it did.

Still think the system ain't broke??


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow. So 3 million in 2 years huh? What's the progress like?


Good thing we need money for schools.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow. Just....wow. Glad my hard-earned money means nothing to these quacks. 

They are planning $20 billion and 250,000 jobs in sage grouse territory? Wow. Again. 

Yep, let's have the state take over!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Maybe SFW can't get more money out of the state by lobbying Washington anymore regarding Mexican wolves, so they moved to sage grouse. :roll:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

How much money has been spent actually trying to improve Sage Grouse habitat instead of just spending money to not have to do anything? I'm generally not for the listing of Sage Grouse as it would take management out of the UDWR hands, but after seeing how nonchalant and dismissive the state legislature is about this species and wildlife in general, I'm finding it harder and harder to stand behind what they are doing......


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

do some real deep digging and you will find SFW and those that support it with big bucks have been on both sides of the fence with the grouse and especially the wolf. "Fighting" the wolf is the biggest cash cow there has ever been for the SFW.

Good to see things coming out into the light and people REALLY starting to see the SFW for what it is.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> do some real deep digging and you will find SFW and those that support it with big bucks have been on both sides of the fence with the grouse and especially the wolf. "Fighting" the wolf is the biggest cash cow there has ever been for the SFW.
> 
> Good to see things coming out into the light and people REALLY starting to see the SFW for what it is.


What kind of accountability does this Benson have with 2 million$. The requirements for reporting listed in the article seemed vague at best. $2 Million is substantial money. Even if I oppose the giving of money in the first place here, what, if anything has to be done to justify that 2 million?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

How can you still support SFW when they are pocketing so much valuable money that could be used in useful ways for our wildlife? This is just another pissing off point. The federal government is going to do this if they want, why are we lining someones pockets for nothing? If Utah wants to stop the listing, start protecting habitat and considering the development of sage grouse lek's like they are doing, that might show more than that 3 million ever will.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yep these consultants need new trucks, cosmetic surgery for their wives, new home editions etc....... If they don't provide transparency, I will assume that's what the money is going towards.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Kwalk3 said:


> What kind of accountability does this Benson have with 2 million$. The requirements for reporting listed in the article seemed vague at best. $2 Million is substantial money. Even if I oppose the giving of money in the first place here, what, if anything has to be done to justify that 2 million?


Think of the $2000 toilet seats that the Navy was buying in the 80's for toilets that did not exist.

Vague is about as good as it will get. It is way to easy to bury money when it comes to stuff like this. It is in fact why so much money is comes from the same people to fund both sides of the fight. It's just another big ole cash cow.

The taxpayers get the hind teet. Suckle up.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Good to live in a "conservative" state where there is no limit to which we can tax you!!

Best part of the article, "its like giving away your playbook". I know when I take the car to the mechanic and he charges my 1k to "fix it", I never want a receipt to show me what he did, by gawd then what was done would be known. WAYYYYYY better to pay him for what he SAYS he did!!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Y'all must be a bunch of librul, socialist, anti-hunting, Obama huggers.

Or you read that Hans Christian Andersen fairytale when you were in elementary school, "The Emperor's Clothes".


----------

